# [2009] What is the best time of year to travel to Germany?



## Miss Marty (Sep 13, 2009)

*
Munich - Bavaria - Germany  *

What is the best airport in and around Maryland to use to 
travel to Munich International Airport in Munich, Germany?

Franz Josef Strauss International Airport (IATA: MUC, ICAO: 
EDDM) is Germany's second largest airport, after Frankfurt.

What is the best way to get around the area  
Public Transportation - Transrapid Train - Tramway
U-Bahn underground railway, S-Bahn suburan trains
or by rental car using the Motorway Newtwork

Munich (German: München, Bavarian: is the capital city of Bavaria.
Since the administrative reform in 1992, 
Munich is divided into 25 boroughs or Stadtbezirke.
Munich is the third largest city in Germany, after Berlin and Hamburg.

Looking for suggestions on places to visit
Museums, Palaces, Tierpark Hellabrunn Zoo

Looking for suggestions on hotels 
and/or nice timeshares in Germany.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 13, 2009)

*www.cometogermany.com*

*Germany Scenic Roads *

Castle Road
Step back in time to the glorious past

German Fairytale Route
To fairytale land in the footsteps of the Brothers Grimm

German Wine Route
A symphony of wines in a garden of delights

German Alpine Road
A fairytale tour of the Alps


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 13, 2009)

Marty Giggard said:


> 1. What is the best airport in and around Maryland to use to
> travel to Munich International Airport in Munich, Germany?
> 
> 2. What is the best way to get around the area?
> ...



The Best for Munich: Oktoberfest (3d wk in Sept to 1st wk in Oct).
Never try use a car in a city. Public transport is the best.
More than you want to know: http://www.oktoberfest.de/en/
Or: http://www.muenchen.de/Rathaus/tourist_office/oktobfest/88123/index.html

What Else in Munich: For recommendations, see: http://www.frommers.com/destinations/munich/0099010029.html

Elsewhere in Germany: "The Romantic Road"... by car. See: www.romanticroad.com/

From Maryland: According to "Airline Route Mapper," non-stop flights are available from Dulles (IAD) on United+Lufthansa, or from Philly on US Air. None from Baltimore-Washington or Washington-National.

Hotels: Its impossible to advise you without knowing more about your preferences and needs.  For the better places as rated by consumers, see: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotels-g187309-Munich_Bavaria-Hotels.html


----------



## thheath (Sep 14, 2009)

As far as airports for travel to Munich (MUC) Dulles (IAD) is probably the best.  Up until 2 years ago I traveled from MD to Munich several times a year.  If you live in the northern MD area Philadelphia (PHL) is also a good option.  Unless things have changed if you fly out of Baltimore (BWI) you will end up connecting through one of these or another airport anyway.  BWI has no non-stop flights to or from Europe and you will have to clear customs in another airport upon return.

I love to travel in Germany May through September when the weather is warm but anytime is good.  My German friends tell me the sun is always shining in the gasthaus (beer joint) and you know, they’re right.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 14, 2009)

I prefer late Spring or early Fall.

Within Munich, I would use public transportation.  For the countryside, I would rent a car.


----------



## abbekit (Sep 14, 2009)

Christmas season is wonderful with the traditional German  Christmas markets in many towns.


----------



## bass (Sep 14, 2009)

I prefer the month of December because of all of the Christmas Markets and shopping areas and cafes decorated.   Also, lots of carolers.

Nancy


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 14, 2009)

My husband says FASCHING!!!    :annoyed:


----------



## Bwolf (Sep 15, 2009)

I believe you can get to Garmisch-Partinkirchen by train from Munich.  Wonderful town.  My kids learned to ski on the Zugspitze.  Going to the top is a great experience at anytime of the year.  The Partnach Gorge is there as well.  It is known as the German Grand Canyon.  Walking through it is delightful.  There are many other things to do, as well.  

HTH


----------



## thheath (Sep 15, 2009)

Bwolf said:


> I believe you can get to Garmisch-Partinkirchen by train from Munich.  Wonderful town.  My kids learned to ski on the Zugspitze.  Going to the top is a great experience at anytime of the year.  The Partnach Gorge is there as well.  It is known as the German Grand Canyon.  Walking through it is delightful.  There are many other things to do, as well.
> 
> HTH



Yes the train goes from Munich to Garmisch-Partinkirchen as with most cities and towns in Germany.

Warmer months are a nice time to visit because of the many outdoor events going on.  There is a Volksfest (festival) going on within easy driving distance from most locations the entire season.  I also enjoy sitting at a sidewalk cafe or outdoor beer garden and enjoying the drink, food and people.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 15, 2009)

*Buy a Bimmer*

Buy or lease a BMW for delivery in Munich.  You get 7% off the price plus whatever you can negotiate and they ship it back free. Drive it around on the Autobahn and back roads for up to six months.

You can also do it with Mercedes Benz as well as Volvo, Porsche and others but not as good a deal .

I did that back in 04 and it was fabulous. For more info, go to http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25

Cheers


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 15, 2009)

We went to Germany/Austria for our honeymoon 15 yrs ago. Started in Munich for the start of Oktoberfest. Great fun! Flew Delta through JFK into Munich on the way over, Atlanta on the way back. 

We didn't get our car until we were leaving Munich, took public transport in town.

I'm with Carolinian on late Spring/early Fall for Germany.


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 15, 2009)

The best "international" airport is IAD (Dulles) even though it is in VA. Even if you find other flights from BWI or DCA, they have stops in either Dulles (IAD) or NYC (JFK) to go to Germany. 
I often use Lufthansa for Germany or other EU countries. They have non-stop flight to Frankfurt everyday, and flights from Frankfurt to other EU cities were quite easy to find and cheap.


----------



## Jan (Sep 16, 2009)

Marty
I was in Germany this year the last week of April and the first week of May.
My brother has lived there for 30+ years and my sister-in-law is Bavarian.  It was a beautiful time to go--everything was in full bloom.  Most of the small towns had fests going on one of those weeks.  May 1st is a national holiday and of course every town does their May pole thing with decorations and or fests.  My second favorite time to go is mid September to the end of the month.  Many wine fests and Ocktoberfest and the weather is also great.  We lived there for 3 years when Rod was in the Army.  Hope all is well and say Hi to Bill.                 Jan


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 17, 2010)

*Germany*

*
How do I find Flights from the East Coast to Anklam Germany*

Anklam 
is a town in the Western Pomerania region of Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, 
Germany. It is situated on the banks of the Peene river, just 8 km from 
its mouth in the Kleines Haff, the western part of the Stettin Lagoon. 
Anklam  is the capital of Ostvorpommern district.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 17, 2010)

You will probably have to transfer at least once. Try http://www.whichbudget.com/ to see who might fly from one of the major hubs or use the train system.

Cheers


----------

